# "Grey's Anatomy" preempted tonight for "Earthquake Haiti"



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

We just got notice that tonight's scheduled Grey's Anatomy will not air. Times listed are likely EST.

Thu. 1/14/10 
Delete 
8:00pm-9:00pm: Grey's Anatomy

Add 
8:00pm-9:00pm: Earthquake Haiti: Race to Save a Country

edit: title changed. Hopefully this doesn't affect the new 9pm airing.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

The episode at 8:00 was a rerun.

The episode at 9:00 is new and a crossover with Private Practice immediately following at 10:00.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for pointing that out. I've edited the title and original post to clarify.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Tribune reflected this change on my lineup.


----------

